# Beretta 85 BB dates of production?



## JMcvan68 (Aug 22, 2011)

Folks can anyone tell me the years Beretta 85 BB was made?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

According to this very pixelated image,,,
The 85BB came out in 1982,,,
The next model (85F) came out in 1988.

Hope this helps.

BTW,,,
I love my 85BB. 










Aarond

.


----------



## JMcvan68 (Aug 22, 2011)

aarondhgraham said:


> According to this very pixelated image,,,
> The 85BB came out in 1982,,,
> The next model (85F) came out in 1988.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, that's very helpful!


----------

